# Developer Request



## ACLakey (Jun 12, 2011)

Does anybody have a transparent google search bar for TW ROM's similar to the one below?


----------



## SolarRays (Jun 16, 2011)

Check my GB screenshot thread, there's someone running an ICS theme w/ a search bar close to what you want - maybe?


----------



## nitsuj17 (Jun 27, 2011)

ACLakey said:


> Does anybody have a transparent google search bar for TW ROM's similar to the one below?


i can send you the one im using in that ss tomorrow if i dont forget


----------



## ACLakey (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## SolarRays (Jun 16, 2011)

nitsuj17 said:


> i can send you the one im using in that ss tomorrow if i dont forget


I'll take one also please, thanks.


----------



## nitsuj17 (Jun 27, 2011)

its not perfect yet (the widget is fine, not thrilled with the search area inside the apk, but meh)

but here ya go: http://www.multiupload.com/I802EJFFAI
md5: F6666ECCAAB0E0D183C25D7791587A28


----------



## ACLakey (Jun 12, 2011)

Brain fart, I re flashed the file you sent and now I have a transparent google search as in the pic. Thanks again!!!


----------

